# November Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

For this months give away prize, Pacific Packgoats has graciously donated a cool goat pin and handy water bottle.[attachment=0:zfslmay4]Over packed Pin.jpg[/attachment:zfslmay4][attachment=1:zfslmay4]water2.jpg[/attachment:zfslmay4]

As always you'll need to post a reply to this post by November 30th to be automatically entered to win. All winners are selected by random drawing so everyone has an equal chance of winning, even if you have already won one of the other drawings.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: November Giveaway!*

Ok put us in, cool stuff... as always.


----------



## cdludwick (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: November Giveaway!*

Me too!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: November Giveaway!*

me too, please!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: November Giveaway!*

Vary cool.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: November Giveaway!*

Ooh... I want that.


----------



## cassieb (Nov 6, 2009)

cool cool.


----------



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

Please put our name in the drawing! LOVE the water bottle!
Thanks!
Beth in Utah


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I Love the Pin, Count me in!


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh I love it, please count me in
Cindy Webb
Fallon, NV


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

count me in too


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi there,

Please enter me in the Nov give away. Thanks. alida


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

Please enter us in the NOvember giveaway. The pin is too cute!!!
Holly


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh! Very cool! I would like that, as well!


----------



## bbell (May 24, 2009)

Put me in please.

Brandon


----------



## smwaldrip (May 6, 2009)

Hi all,

What cool goat stuff! Please add me to the pot -- and Happy Thanksgiving!

Susan Waldrip
Enchanted Packgoats LLC
Moriarty, NM
www.enchantedpackgoats.com


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

That's great ... I love their stuff. Please count me in too!


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd love to be included in the drawing!

THANK YOU! What a great sponsor too!


----------



## debs2goats (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds great! Thank you, put me in!


----------



## Freedom (Oct 19, 2009)

Please put me in for this. Thank You!!


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

My 3year old would love a new water bottle.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I love the pin. Count me in. IdahoNancy


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

You can count us in!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The lucky winner of the November Giveaway is Cindy! Congratulations!!


----------

